# Dish TV on Windows Media Center



## KGSHULL (Sep 26, 2008)

I've a new HP system with the 64-bit version of Vista Home Premium. It has a TV Tuner card. Device Manager identifies it as ViXS Pure TV-U 48B0 (NTSC/ATSC combo).

Can anyone tell me if I can view Dish Satellite TV signals from VIP 622 DVR TV1 or TV2 channel. 

Vista Media Center setup for live TV appears to be looking for a set-top box signal on channel 2, 3 or 4 ; S Video 1 or 2; Composite Video 1 or 2. 

The 622 Modulator puts out on "Air" channels 21-69, and on "Cable" channels 73-125.
Is there a solution ??
Thanks


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

This would work.

c/p
I found the S-Video input will be recognized by Media Center, but in order to do so I had to reset the TV settings in Media Center. I soon discovered Media Center will only recognize the S-Video if it is specified as a Set Top Box, which Media Center then requires detection of an IR receiver to control the set top box. I gave up puzzling over the IR receiver requirement (under time pressure from my family) and captured the video with Cyber-Link DVD Software that was bundled on my PC.

I had a little trouble with the first S-Video cable I bought. I did not take into account my VCR only has RCA jacks, not the five pin S-Video, and that the adapters supplied with my PC connect a female S-Video jack to a female RCA jack. In order to connect at the VCR, I'd need a male to male adapter. Instead, I exchanged the cable for an all RCA cable that I could plug in to the S-Video on my PC with the supplied adapter.


----------



## sotti (Jan 6, 2006)

basically no.

I've got dish and a media center, and you are far better off just getting the dish DVR and using that for the satallite and the media center for all things media center.


If they ever come out with hardware to get full HD into the media center then my answer will change (I love media center).


----------



## ronnald (Sep 19, 2008)

I've used Media Center and a couple extenders for a number of years before finally giving up and going with Dish and the 722. Same reasons as stated above and many other problems that frankly I just go tired of dealing with. 

It's nice to be able to turn the DVR on and it just works. Didn't always work that way with MCE and MCX's.


----------

